# usb rs232 adapter ebay



## lorenz2512 (8 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
was haltet ihr denn von diesem adapter, auf dem photo leider kaum zu erkennen, http://cgi.ebay.de/USB-RS232-Adapte...4QQihZ017QQcategoryZ78704QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (8 Dezember 2006)

Superscharfes Gerät, hab ich auch ein paar am Start von!
Nur zu empfehlen !

sabber...

:sc4: :sc4: :sc4: :sc4:


----------



## Ralle (8 Dezember 2006)

Der erste rote Adapter auf dem Markt, ist glatt Ferrarischnell, nehm ich!
Aber nur Komplett, mit Einweisung!


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (8 Dezember 2006)

Ralle schrieb:


> Der erste rote Adapter auf dem Markt, ist glatt Ferrarischnell, nehm ich!
> Aber nur Komplett, mit Einweisung!


VIRENSCHUTZ nicht vergessen ! heheheh....


----------



## Seppl (8 Dezember 2006)

Verkauft ASUGS oder AWD oder wie sich gnädige Frau gerade nennt jetzt USB-Adapter?


----------



## lorenz2512 (8 Dezember 2006)

hallo,
wo ist denn der adapter rot


----------



## Seppl (8 Dezember 2006)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> wo ist denn der adapter rot


 
Ralle interessiert sich sicher für das Kleid  ... und ich nehm den Inhalt  hähä (vorausgesetzt es ist nicht die gnädige Frau A.)


----------



## lorenz2512 (8 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
achso! jetzt weiß ich was Ihr meint, ich dachte ich tu ein gutes Werk um die gute Frau zu unterstützen, denn die arme Frau hat kaum was anzuziehen, die friert doch jetzt, und Ralle will ihr noch den letzten Fetzen nehmen, hatte ich nicht von euch gedacht, aber so kann man sich täuschen.


----------



## Ralle (8 Dezember 2006)

Aber nicht doch, Adapter werden grundsätzlich gut behandelt.
Von "was wegnehmen" kann keine Rede sein, man muß nur Kompatibilität herstellen und da steh ich ja anschließend auch nur noch im T-Shirt da.

@Seppl

Nix da. Vielleicht gibts ja noch einen Zwillingsadapter?

@lorenz2512

Wußte doch sofort warum du das gepostet hast. 
Übrigens, das Kabel ist etwas zu kurz, aber der Rest überzeugt mich doch glatt.


----------



## Ralle (8 Dezember 2006)

@Seppl

Ich hatte Recht, es gibt einen Zwilling, kannste also auch noch einen Adapter haben.

http://search.ebay.de/_W0QQsassZspsQ2dfrau


----------



## lorenz2512 (9 Dezember 2006)

hallo,
es hat keiner was gekauft . wenn sie nochmal den adapter einstellt werde ich sie mal anschreiben mit was das ding alles zusammenarbeitet, und wo der unterschied zu einem 7€ adapter liegt.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (29 Dezember 2006)

Jetzt habt ihr die Arme bei ebay verjagt. Oder sie hat sich vielleicht doch etwas erkältet bei der Jahreszeit ...


----------



## lorenz2512 (29 Dezember 2006)

hallo,

ja, hat in den sack gehauen, null umsatz, hatte auch eine akkubohrmaschine, die war recht gut, aber habe ich verpennt darauf zu bieten.
bin aber ein bißchen stolz auf euch, da niemand sich hat blenden laßen, könnte man auch anders auslegen.....


----------



## zotos (29 Dezember 2006)

Sex sales sagt sich auch Conrad


----------



## Rainer Hönle (29 Dezember 2006)

zotos schrieb:


> Sex sales sagt sich auch Conrad


Da stellt sich mir die Frage nach der Zielgruppe ...


----------



## zotos (29 Dezember 2006)

Hmmm... die meisten werden wohl Männer sein.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (29 Dezember 2006)

zotos schrieb:


> Hmmm... die meisten werden wohl Männer sein.


Eben, deshalb dachte ich ja dass die Entscheidung mit dem Kopf fällt. Oder sollte meine Frau doch recht haben mit "Ihr Männer denkt sowieso nur mit dem Schw..."?


----------



## Markus (29 Dezember 2006)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> ...denn die arme Frau hat kaum was anzuziehen, die friert doch jetzt,...


 
sie friert nicht, zumindest nicht richtig - ich kann sowas sehen...


----------



## zotos (29 Dezember 2006)

Markus schrieb:


> sie friert nicht, zumindest nicht richtig - ich kann sowas sehen...



Markus=schnellchecker :-D


----------



## Rainer Hönle (3 Januar 2007)

An alle Schnellchecker und die die es werden wollen. Es gibt wieder Gelegenheit die Untersuchungen durchzuführen:
http://cgi.ebay.de/USB-RS232-Adapte...ryZ78704QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lorenz2512 (3 Januar 2007)

Hallo,
moment, war Ihre "Mitgliedschaft" bei ebay nicht beendet


----------



## Rainer Hönle (3 Januar 2007)

Dachte ich auch. Aber als Anmeldedatum steht bei der frierenden Dame 02.11.06. Wie geht das?


----------



## seeba (3 Januar 2007)

Über was ihr euch so alles den Kopf zerbrecht.


----------



## zotos (3 Januar 2007)

Die Automatisierungsbranche  lebt von solchen Querdenkern.


----------



## Ralle (3 Januar 2007)

@zotos

Genau!!! Und natürlich von roten Arbeitsklamotten !


----------



## Zefix (3 Januar 2007)

Bei den Preisen hat sie recht 

Zitat aus der Artikelbeschreibung:


> Selbstverständlich erhalten Sie mit dem Artikel eine *ordentliche* Rechnung


----------



## Rainer Hönle (3 Januar 2007)

seeba schrieb:


> Über was ihr euch so alles den Kopf zerbrecht.


Tja, wir sind ja auch schon alle über 18 . Also mal bis zum April warten.


----------



## seeba (3 Januar 2007)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Tja, wir sind ja auch schon alle über 18 . Also mal bis zum April warten.


Haha.


----------



## Markus (3 Januar 2007)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Dachte ich auch. Aber als Anmeldedatum steht bei der frierenden Dame 02.11.06. Wie geht das?


 

*grrml*
wie gesagt - SIE FRIERT NICHT!

das wird nur vorgetäuscht, hier will man nicht mit dem slogan "sex sales" verkaufen sondern mit "mitleid und dackelblick".

da nützt es auch nichts über 18 zu sein - schnellchecker muss man sein...


----------



## Rainer Hönle (3 Januar 2007)

seeba schrieb:


> Haha.


Beim Forumstreffen im Mai werden wir extra ne Riesensause veranstalten und die 18 gebührend feiern. OK?


----------



## seeba (3 Januar 2007)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Beim Forumstreffen im Mai werden wir extra ne Riesensause veranstalten und die 18 gebührend feiern. OK?


Wenn, dann späten Mai bitte... bis 10 oder so sind Prüfungen...


----------



## Rainer Hönle (3 Januar 2007)

seeba schrieb:


> Wenn, dann späten Mai bitte... bis 10 oder so sind Prüfungen...


Und darüber hinaus gibt es Forumsmitglieder, die am 12.05.07 heiraten. Oder sollten wir gerade da das Treffen machen, dann hätte er eine Ausrede? Denn man muss ja schließlich Prioritäten setzen.


----------



## seeba (3 Januar 2007)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Und darüber hinaus gibt es Forumsmitglieder, die am 12.05.07 heiraten. Oder sollten wir gerade da das Treffen machen, dann hätte er eine Ausrede? Denn man muss ja schließlich Prioritäten setzen.


Wer heiratet denn da?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (3 Januar 2007)

seeba schrieb:


> Wer heiratet denn da?


Einer von denen, die letztes Mal auch auf dem Forumstreffen waren. Der zukünftige Bräutigam war aber nicht die ganze Zeit dabei. 
Wenn damals nicht Englisch dazwischen gekommen wäre, wäre jetzt alles klar, oder?


----------



## seeba (3 Januar 2007)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Einer von denen, die letztes Mal auch auf dem Forumstreffen waren. Der zukünftige Bräutigam war aber nicht die ganze Zeit dabei.
> Wenn damals nicht Englisch dazwischen gekommen wäre, wäre jetzt alles klar, oder?


Naja, macht ja nichts...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (3 Januar 2007)

seeba schrieb:


> Wer heiratet denn da?



Vielleicht hier: http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=54819&postcount=17

Anscheinend haben sich die beiden schon zu Vorbereitungen zurückgezogen ... 

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------

